# Do you feed one or two meals per day?



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

I recently started feeding just one large meal per day. On one hand I can be more consistent with it, but looking at the bowl, that's a heck of a lot to eat in one sitting...She never complains though.


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

I have always feed 2. I don't want them to go 24 hours without eating and then bolt it down. I beleive smaller portions are helpful to prevent bloat.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bloat

[edit] Causes
Bloat in dogs is likely caused by a multitude of factors, but in all cases the immediate prerequisite is a dysfunction of the sphincter between the esophagus and stomach and an obstruction of outflow through the pylorus.[4] Some of the more widely acknowledged factors for developing bloat include increased age, breed, having a deep and narrow chest, stress, eating foods such as kibble that expand in the stomach, overfeeding, and other causes of gastrointestinal disease and distress. Studies have indicated that the risk of bloat in dogs perceived as happy by their owners is decreased, and increased in dogs perceived as fearful. This may be due to the physiological effects of the dog's personality on the function and motility of the gastrointestinal system.[5] Dogs with inflammatory bowel disease may be at an increased risk for bloat.[6]


[edit] Dietary factors
One common recommendation in the past has been to raise the food bowl of the dog when it eats. However, studies have shown that this may actually increase the risk of bloat.[7] Eating only once daily[8] and eating food consisting of particles less than 30 mm in size also may increase the risk of bloat.[9] One study looking at the ingredients of dry dog food found that while neither increased grains, soy, or animal proteins increased risk of bloat, foods containing an increased amount of added oils or fats do increase the risk, possibly due to delayed emptying of the stomach.[10]


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I would feed more than one meal a day. I actually feed three, but only because I have pups in the house. Smaller, more frequent meals, do help prevent bloat, as well as watering the food, and restricting heavy play after meal time.(Kind of like the no swimming after eating for 30 min rule!!!)

I feed my girls(and guy) and then crate them for quiet time.


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BrennasMomI recently started feeding just one large meal per day. On one hand I can be more consistent with it, but looking at the bowl, that's a heck of a lot to eat in one sitting...She never complains though.


Brenna's mom I would strongly recommend feeding at least twice a day. I used to feed my GSD once a day and I lost her to bloat.









I feed Max 3 times a day as a result of what happened to my other pup. Make sure to water down the food, hand feed and water him as well.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

I always feed two meals per day, even though Gunner takes his time and eats slowly, since the risk of bloat is one thing that scares the living **** out of me.

I also hand feed Riley since he can't seem to grasp the concept of _chewing_ his food, if left to his own devices.

And I'm careful about the amount of water I let him drink at one time, especially before or after a walk, or playtime when he's done a good amount of running.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Are you back to feeding raw or are you still feeding kibble? Grain Free kibble, right? (You were switching back and forth, weren't you?)

Why are you worried about consistency? You mean, like the time the dogs eat? I figure if my dogs eat sometime between 4:30 and 7pm, they're doing well. I don't want them to get too locked into a dinner time. Zamboni and Meri start to give me the Beagle Death Stare by about 6pm and Camper starts whining by about 6:30, so they usually eat between 5-6pm. But having a set "dinnertime" is really rather a drag. I like dogs that are flexible. Same with breakfast. Breakfast is between 6:30 and 9:00, whenever the kitchen manager is alert enough to start serving.









I feed two meals for my raw-fed boy. As much food as Camper eats, that's would be a massive amount to eat in one meal. And he gets hungry by dinnertime, and he's hungry again the next morning.

With Zamboni and Meri (the pup), they actually eat 2.5 times a day, breakfast, dinner and a small 1/2 meal at bedtime to prevent midnight bile barf. 

If you're feeding raw, depending how much Brenna is eating, you might be able to get away with one meal. I've done it when we're travelling (I feed Camper just over 2 lbs instead of his usual 3-4 lbs). But it's a LOT of food. 

And raw fed dogs can bloat. 

Kibble, esp if it's kibble with grain, I wouldn't risk once a day feedings. 

And how is that for a super-long-winded answer????


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Camper eats 3-4 # a day? How big is that boy?!
I could not get away with a one time a day feeding. Onyx is always hungry and will whine all morning til I feed her. I usually feed at 7 am and 5 or 6 pm, and she will be in my face til she has her meal. I feed raw and a kibble meal a few times per week. This am is pouring rain so TOTW salmon kibble was breakfast topped w/ Jack mackarel. My old 14.5 golden/borderx gets a meal am and a snack pm as she just sleeps most of the time and gets no exercise at all, as she can hardly walk anymore(


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

3 x day. Total 4.5 cups/day.

Use to be 2 x day (still 4.5 cups/day) but Thor's poo would be soft.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Otto eats twice a day. Used to be 3 times but he wolfed down the breakfast, begged for more and after the same behavior at lunch, there would be nothing left for dinner. He's a piggo like that. Now he eats 1 1/2 cups for breakfast and the same for dinner.

Morgan hasn't eaten breakfast since she was a pup. She just doesn't want it. I used to give it to her but she'd never eat it. I don't worry about her bloating becuase she eats slowly and it's quiet get the kids to bed time after dinner. She cuddles in bed with the kids while they read stories and the nutty puppy is in his crate for that hour.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

My two eat all their meat in one PM meal. The meals on average are 1 1/2#s.

For AM they get a little potato, 3-4oz, plus an egg.

I wouldn't be concerned with feeding once a day if that is what works for you and your dog.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

We feed (raw) twice a day!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Quote:
> Camper eats 3-4 # a day? How big is that boy?!


85 lbs, almost 26" and planning to send us to the poor house! 

Actually, he ate 4 lbs while he was growing. Then I had him down to 3.- 3.5 lbs. But then we got him a little sister puppy. And they run and play ALL day long. Back up to 3.5-4 lbs. 

Plus I have to feed her too, of course! 

That didn't work out as planned. She's turn in to one very expensive puppy!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I feed twice per day (raw). Puppies up to 6 months get 3 X per day.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom
> 85 lbs, almost 26" and planning to send us to the poor house!
> Actually, he ate 4 lbs while he was growing. Then I had him down to 3.- 3.5 lbs. But then we got him a little sister puppy. And they run and play ALL day long. Back up to 3.5-4 lbs.


Wow, Onyx is 90# and 27" and I try to keep her raw intake at under 3# a day, maybe I should up it~ is that why she is always hungry?


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

I have always fed Meb & Shay twice a day 2 1/2 cups each with some added yummies like a raw egg or yogurt. My friend just lost his 5 year old GSD to bloat.














Since then I have been reading more about bloat and have lowered my elevated feeding dishes. My dogs always lay down and rest after eating and are not allowed to play.


----------



## canucme278 (Apr 18, 2002)

I feed raw once a day and some of the meals can get quite large. We have no issues at all. You do however want to be careful if you have bloat in your lines, feeding 2 or 3 meals a day is safer for those dogs.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

We feed RAW once a day and keep kibble on demand.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I feed Risa once a day (unless she's taking Tylan for SIBO--then its 2x a day since it has to be given with food). While she's not a GSD, she is very deep-chested and I do worry a bit about bloat. However, I make sure it's been at least 1 hour after exercise before she eats. Plus, she doesn't eat til later in the evening so there is no heavy activity after dinner. Like Lori, I don't have a set mealtime for Risa though it's usually around 7:15. But if she doesn't get fed til 9 or gets fed early at 5, she doesn't care.

At the moment, she's eating close to 2 lbs a day (she's only 40 lbs!) compared to her 1 lb a day. Being unemployed gives me a lot of time to exercise her and the cold weather causes her to burn more calories. Her ribs and hips were starting to show so an increase in food she got! No complaints yet.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I feed my guys once a day, raw. The Huskies are about a pound each, Shep girls are 1.5-2# and my male Shep is getting about 2# but I am trying to shave a couple of pounds off of him. I do feed them about the same time during the work week.

They get cookies throughout the day and their suppliments before bed to tide them over.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomAre you back to feeding raw or are you still feeding kibble? Grain Free kibble, right? (You were switching back and forth, weren't you?)
> 
> Why are you worried about consistency?


Brenna is back on raw, Mollie has another 25.5 lb bag of before grain to use up though I will give her occasional raw meals as well.

What I mean as far as the consistency is when I was feeding 2 x per day if I was running late for work I'd skip feeding them sometimes. Then I get home and feed them right away, only to feed them again a couple hours later, that or they skip a meal (rare, but it has happened a few times). I don't give them their meals at the exact same time every day, but it just feels more consistent to do one meal per day after we get home from work.

She doesn't wolf her food down, she takes her time and chews her food well. I'm not very familiar with her lines as far as bloat goes, she's from german working lines if that makes a difference. I don't feed her right after exercising, though bloat is a concern and I definitely don't want to put her at risk.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

My dogs have to skip meals some times. It hasn't killed them yet









A lot of experts talk about the benefits of fasting our dogs, and while I don't make it a habit to fast mine, they do miss a meal once in a while. It's probably good for them -- that whole cleaning out their systems, detox thing. 

Sometimes, meals are eaten closer together because that's how our life runs that particular day. As long as I leave enough time for them to rest before and after meals -- that whole bloat and exercise "link" (whether it's true or not, I assume it is) -- I don't stress too much about that either. Yes, there have been days where they eat breakfast at 10am and dinner at 4pm because that's how we had to do it. And there are days when they ate at 6am and at 7:30pm, and they did fine with that too. Or maybe they didn't eat because we got on the road super early, so they ate at 2pm, then again at 9pm. 

In every case, they were pleased to enjoy their wonderful meals. They survived nicely, and they're happy, healthy dogs.









My feeling? You're being hard on yourself over the "consistency" thing. Life gets in the way of being a perfect dog owner, like it gets in the way of being a perfect spouse, parent, employee, daughter, whatever. Our dogs don't expect perfection.









I do think that two meals a day are easier for the stomach and GI tract to process. So that's what I go with. If my dogs can't eat those at exactly the same time, or even close to the same time every day, well, they seem quite all right with that. As long as they eat, as long as they're exercised, as long as they get mental stimulation, as long as they're loved, they're pretty darn flexible. 

Oh, but Camper DOES insist on his morning and late-evening soccer games. There are some routines we don't DARE mess with!


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

If they skipped a meal every time I was late, it probably would kill them...I run late a LOT.


----------

